# Bevel Gears



## mayhugh1 (Oct 18, 2019)

When Small Parts went away (or was sucked up by Amazon) we lost an inexpensive and readily available source for small brass bevel gears. I came across these that look like interesting alternatives in lightly loaded applications such as when driving distributors. Available in 18 and 36 teeth, 48DP;  1:1 and 2:1 ratios are easily accommodated in the same space typcally required for the brass gears. You can buy a dozen of each for less money than the cost of a single brass gear nowadays



 . - Terry


----------



## petertha (Oct 19, 2019)

Way back when I was hunting for gears for my radial I noticed lots of candidates on AliExpress & the like. They seem reasonably priced but are inevitably module (metric). Might be OK if its just adjacent bevels that need to attain a certain ratio, but obviously not good if marrying to DP imperial teeth.

(entered 'brass bevel gear' in search bar)
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...&SearchText=brass+bevel+gear&switch_new_app=y

A lot of gear parts show up in in RC heli & cars application via hobby suppliers, but harder to pinpoint dimensions & such without knowing the specs as opposed to model part numbers. And they are typically marked up cost vs. from the source.


----------



## mayhugh1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Petertha,
I like your solution better. I ordered what I needed for the Offy from them. - Terry


----------

